# Tiger Barb behavior question



## ToothlessCarnie (May 31, 2009)

Hi, i currently have 7 tiger barbs in my 40 gallon tank. Recently one of my barbs is standing on it's nose and fully spreading it's fins several times an hour and i was wondering what the meaning of that was. If anyone could help i would appreciate it


----------



## JIM (May 27, 2009)

*It sounds like your fish may have some sort of disease, such as gill flukes perhaps. *


----------



## eaglesfan3711 (Nov 16, 2008)

Tiger Barbs are also a type of headstander. Sometimes it is normal behavior. Keep an eye on him. If it is an illness, he should also have other signs.


----------



## jrodriguez (Jul 20, 2009)

mine has been doing that for a while too but hes fine when i feed them..BTW i have 5 tiger barbs, 2 albino tiger barbs, and i want a couple of green tiger barbs


----------



## syddriver (Sep 27, 2010)

My tigers do that all the time. I have green barbs as well and they do the same thing. It looks like they are playing a game.


----------



## shenzhenluohan (Jan 6, 2011)

I have noticed this behavior several times with mine in the past as well, usually its the fatter (females?) ones. Perhaps its a prelude to breeding activity..? I keep carnivorous fish so never seen any eggs/fry. Anyway just an idea.


----------

